# SEPTA stop for Philadelphia Zoo?



## fairviewroad (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20130402_Officials_working_to_restore_rail_passenger_service_to_Philly_Zoo.html



> After 100 years of watching trains pass without stopping, Philadelphia Zoo officials are trying to restore passenger rail service to the zoo.A new study proposes a SEPTA station at 34th Street and Mantua Avenue, a short walk from the zoo's south entrance.


The regional rail stop would serve trains on the Paoli/Thorndale, Trenton, Chestnut Hill West, and Cynwyd lines. From a

service standpoint, it makes a lot of sense as it's a hugely popular day-trip destination from the 'burbs. You could either

have it serve trains only during zoo hours, or make it a full-time stop with the notion of also serving the surrounding

residential neighborhoods (assuming people there want to reverse commute...it wouldn't make much sense as a way to

get into Center City).

Chief obstacle is the estimated $60 million cost for the station...money that SEPTA doesn't have. OTOH, the zoo just built a four-deck

parking garage, so obviously they know how to raise cash for transportation projects.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 2, 2013)

I've wondered why there wasn't a stop considering the tracks are right there. Of course, being in DE, I'd have fewer opportunities to catch a train to/from the zoo since the SEPTA trains that come into DE are for rush hour only.


----------



## jis (Apr 2, 2013)

It's going to be a looooooong walk from the station platforms to the Zoo for most.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2013)

During the PHL Gathering, all the AU animals were running (or should I say training :blush: ) loose over 3 states! :giggle: They couldn't keep us confined!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 2, 2013)

jis said:


> It's going to be a looooooong walk from the station platforms to the Zoo for most.


Though I don't know where the stop would be, it probably won't be any worse than where the various parking lots are along Gerard Ave. The zoo does not have much parking of it's own. I think I heard recently that they're planning to build a parking garage, though.

I haven't been there in ages, but may get up there this year as my daughter, SIL and grandson moved back to DE and my daughter was telling me she might get a membership.


----------



## jis (Apr 2, 2013)

The closest platforms will be on the Trenton Line. The platforms on the Main Line will be way across the entire Zoo intelocking complex on the opposite side from the Zoo.

Actually if they build a new entrance on the back side then it could be the same order of walk as is from the closest parking lot to the front entrance. I suspect they are not going to build platforms in the middle of Girard interlocking blocking tracks used by Amtrak, which would be close to the front entraance


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 2, 2013)

jis said:


> The closest platforms will be on the Trenton Line. The platforms on the Main Line will be way across the entire Zoo intelocking complex on the opposite side from the Zoo.
> Actually if they build a new entrance on the back side then it could be the same order of walk as is from the closest parking lot to the front entrance. I suspect they are not going to build platforms in the middle of Girard interlocking blocking tracks used by Amtrak, which would be close to the front entraance


There is, or at least there used to be, an entrance at the other end from the main entrance. Looking at a map, it looks like you'd only have to cross the tracks via the 34th street bridge and the entrance is a short distance from there.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mom and Myself read the article this morning over breakfast. My opinion. It's hard to put a station somewhere in the WYE and Interlocking.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe they could just lower the Zoo Balloon down next to one door on the train and have the passengers embark/disembark on/off the balloon. Oh, wait, there's a slight problem with overhead wires, isn't there.


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 2, 2013)

jis said:


> It's going to be a looooooong walk from the station platforms to the Zoo for most.


No it won't.

As the article states, there is a south entrance to the zoo. In the following link, the south entrance

is the small building at the north end of the small triangular parking lot. As you can see, it's just

next to the 34th overpass over the tracks, which is where the station would be located.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Philadelphia,+PA&hl=en&ll=39.968491,-75.192506&spn=0.003907,0.005681&sll=44.932991,-123.028207&sspn=0.324713,0.727158&oq=philade&hnear=Philadelphia,+Pennsylvania&t=h&z=18

It would be a much shorter walk from this train station than it is from most of the zoo

parking lots.


----------



## jis (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah I missed that. The station will clearly be under the 34th St, overpass. There is literally no other pkace to put it given the duckunders and interlockings involved.


----------

